# usc photo submission



## saintman (Nov 18, 2010)

hey guys any idea how to submit the 2 page intro for photographic submission (USC) ..

i coldn't find a link where i could have uploaded the document ..

in dire need .. 

thanks


----------



## Red25 (Nov 21, 2010)

to be honest, it totally slipped my mind to even attach it to my application, and i ended up sending it off without it being there. 

i got an email from the university asking for it later. but i would have attached it to the sections where you can upload extra stuff, and put a note in it that its there.

make sure you call them once submitted too, to make sure they got it.


----------

